# Destin pinfish?



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find some decent pinfish in Destin?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they are just starting to show up here in pensacola. i caught my first one this year sunday. check the pilings in the bayous. and get a fish trap


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

go over and walk along nharbor docks 2 night time and you will see a bunch of them if they are there... i used to get my bait there or over past the desting redcreational center..that boat ramp hope this helps you soome and good luck to you


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can't find them around the docks in Destin they'll be showing up around the docks near Helen Back near the Brooks bridge here soon too. Also you can find pinfish almost year round fishing near the bottom under the Shalimar bridge. Take a something to scrape the barnacles off the bridge and that gets them fired up and you can catch them a lot faster. I've caught pinfish there in Jan. and Feb. when temps were in the 30's before!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

sabiki rig with peeled shrimp on any sort of structure once u got em riled up with barnacles


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Cornflake789 said:


> sabiki rig with peeled shrimp on any sort of structure once u got em riled up with barnacles


Thanks for all the info. I have been dying to go catch some bulls reds and warm up the drag on my reels.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ask Zack he should know!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

tyler0421 said:


> Ask Zack he should know!


He does not know crap!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

lool


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with 69Viking, the deeper water in the channel around any bridge ie Brooks, Shalimar, Mid. Bay, Cinco all hold pinner's year round. Use squid on a double dropper rig and rest in on the bottom.


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Try Petes shop too. By Carries boat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

For the biggest pinfish, I usually throw a sabiki tipped with shrimp off the end of the destin marina dock and have never had any trouble.


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

*Cinco Bayou*

FYI......There are finger mullet over here by the boat launch at the Cinco Bayou bridge. Also, I caught some pinfish under the bridge as well. Good luck guys. :clover:


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Try the back of Destin Harbor, way back in the canal that goes into Sandpiper. I usually get 30-45 perfect bait sized pinfish (2-3") with one cast om my 10' net!!!! There are also scads of finger mullet.

As to bait size. I'm no pro, but you don't need a big pinfish to catch a big red. I caught a 42+ incher on the size pinfish that I mentioned, anchored right outside Destin Harbor where the first deep holes start.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

This time of year they are sometimes hard to find. I appreciate all the help.


----------

